# fs: Jason's moving sale, $5.00 Yellow Meekis



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

hello all,

As the title states, im going to be moving August first. So i need to shut down my yellow meeki tank. All fish have been breed by me. Im located near 12th ave. and Commecial drive, in Vancouver, B.C... Pick-up is prefered, but i can meet at a skytrain station for a ten dollar delivery fee. all prices are firm, and I believe, fair. New pictures are up. Thanks for looking at my post.

South american cichlids:

Yellow meekis, thorichthys pasionis, Adults 3.5" $5.00 each (8 left) on hold for Bigfatlyre

Male Yellow Meeki








Male Yellow Meeki








Female Yellow Meeki









please pm me if interested or have any questions. Thanks again for looking at this post, and have a good day.

Jason AKA Teal'c


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

yooo where are u moving too??


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

simont said:


> yooo where are u moving too??


I'm still going to be in Vancouver. I will still be keeping most my tanks, and still be an active member. It's just hard to move 9 fully stocked tanks at once. Just thinking ahead and trying to be prepared.

Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Pictures are up, sorry my iPhone 3G doesn't take better pictures.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

jasons cobalts are always gorgeous, you should grab some before they are gone


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

jasons socolofi








jasons cobalts


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated the fish list, they are being rehomed quite quickly. So pm me to setup a time to stop by before it's to late.


Thanks everyone for helping me get ready for my move. 

Jason


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

well, thanks a lot Jason, just add your fish to my tank, they are doing great and love your fish, gold to be a frend with you. good luck for your sale.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I have updated the pictures, fish list, and prices. Pm me to setup a time to view or if you have questions about the fish.

Have a great day every one

Thanks

Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Need these fish to be rehomed soon. $5.00 for yellow meekis. Pm me to setup a time to stop by.

Thanks

Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

free bump for the price also for the good fish i got from you


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

AMAZING DEAL. If only I could get down there before Friday. Lol. Free bump


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all,


All have been rehomed or on hold for people outside Vancouver. If holds fall thru I will bump this post again.

Thanks everyone for your help rehoming these fish before I have to move. It's been something eating away at me. But now I have one less thing to worry about. And a big thanks to bca for having a great forum with great people.


Thanks

Jason aka Teal'c


----------

